# Lug Crimping tool!



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

What drives it? Do you have a link to the tool info?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

A hammer.

Amazon (a whole page of them)


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

CADPoint said:


> A hammer.


Sounds kinda tough to use in a panel...Although I have seen some panels, that a hammer would be an improvement...


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

CADPoint said:


> A hammer.


Oh, a real precision tool, :laughing:


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I would think someone here has used both the hammer and this device!

I think it's kinda cool, I'll put it on my wish list, LOL even wally world sells them.

From the size I would say that it goes from 14 to 4 AWG.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

These crimpers are not even associated with Harbor Freight.. maybe they have reached a new lower standard.. :no:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have something like it for making up battery cables for vehicles.

Tom


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

This one goes to 3/0
*Forney 57637 Lug Crimping Tool*


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

I have one I use for battery cable , mine goes to 4/0 I love it. Works great mine has a pin that sticks out the back and will correspond with wire sizes as u wack it to the correct level


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

One of the guys I work with has one, he bought it to replace the battery connectors on pallet jacks.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

It seems cheesy but I've made a lot of terminations with it and never had a issue


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

socalelect said:


> It seems cheesy but I've made a lot of terminations with it and never had a issue


You sound like a HO who always did his own electrical work and never had a problem... :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> You sound like a HO who always did his own electrical work and never had a problem... :laughing:


Or a guy I know who lives in LI and is found of U-Haul.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Or a guy I know who lives in LI and is found of U-Haul.


Where else can you drive a new truck for $19.95...


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

B4T said:


> You sound like a HO who always did his own electrical work and never had a problem... :laughing:


Don't make me rent a penske truck and drive to new York :no:

I have had my share of problems , but for battery terminals , its great its quick and easy so easy even you could use it


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

socalelect said:


> Don't make me rent a penske truck and drive to new York :no:
> 
> I have had my share of problems , but for battery terminals , its great its quick and easy so easy even you could use it



Oh no he didn't...


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Oh no he didn't...


Nice sense of humor! :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Celtic said:


> This one goes to 3/0
> *Forney 57637 Lug Crimping Tool*


The info there says it's reversible. I take that to mean you can undo it. Must not be too tight of a crimp to be reversible.

I can see it working for short periods or lightly loaded, but I think I'd have a problem using it for electrical work that the NEC covers.

What does spring loaded mean? Is it using a spring to control the force used on the crimp? 

Anyone have any detailed specs on this?


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> The info there says it's reversible. I take that to mean you can undo it. Must not be too tight of a crimp to be reversible.
> 
> I can see it working for short periods or lightly loaded, but I think I'd have a problem using it for electrical work that the NEC covers.
> 
> ...


The one I have which is basically the same is spring loaded , the spring keeps the indenter against the lug then you wack it with a hammer until the pin lines up on the size your crimping I highly doubt it would make a approved crimp since their is so much margin for error


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Think you would be better off buying a crimping tool like this. I am tempted to try it since I barely ever need one.

Crimp Tool


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Like others have said, it is for battery cables & would assume welding cables as Forney does make welding accessories & did and may still make welders. I like Miller welders myself.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> The info there says it's reversible. I take that to mean you can undo it. Must not be too tight of a crimp to be reversible.
> 
> I can see it working for short periods or lightly loaded, but I think I'd have a problem using it for electrical work that the NEC covers.
> 
> ...


Lou, the tool is reversible, not the connection.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

CADPoint said:


> I was reading about another subject matter and ran across this thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cannot use this tool for NEC wiring.

The NEC requires a crimp tool to a type listed by the termination maker.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I was QC for a job and the guy was banging a ground crimp together with two hammers. Then poured concrete over it. No evidence.
All I could do was report it in my daily log. Every day. Finally the contractor responded by asking where it says that he couldn't do it that way.

I asked him to provide the brand and the size and I would pick out a crimper for him.
Never happened. :laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Lou, the tool is reversible, not the connection.


What do you reverse, that drive pin? What else could you reverse?

What advantage is gained?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

They are used alot in the coal mining industry.
LC


----------

